# Morrowind auf Deutsch stellen?



## Illuminatos (16. Juli 2005)

hi,
wie kann ich eine Englishe Version von Morrowind auf Deutsch umstellen?
Danke im Vorraus.


----------



## Zielfander (16. Juli 2005)

gar nicht, man konnte damals als das spiel rauskam die englische fasung gegen die deutsche eintauschen aber ka ob das noch geht. dann gabs noch ein fanprojekt bei dem sie das spiel auf deutsch gepatcht haben aber ich glaube das wurde nach einstweiliger verfügung des herstellers eingestellt.


----------



## bsekranker (16. Juli 2005)

Illuminatos am 16.07.2005 19:35 schrieb:
			
		

> hi,
> wie kann ich eine Englishe Version von Morrowind auf Deutsch umstellen?
> Danke im Vorraus.


Das geht afaik nicht, es gab jedoch mal eine Aktion, bei der man die englische Original-CD in eine deutsche umtauschen konnte - dazu steht auch was im Handbuch/auf der Packung.
Ich weiß aber nicht, ob die Aktion noch läuft. 
_Edit: Verdammt, zu spät..._


----------



## Neawoulf (16. Juli 2005)

Illuminatos am 16.07.2005 19:35 schrieb:
			
		

> hi,
> wie kann ich eine Englishe Version von Morrowind auf Deutsch umstellen?
> Danke im Vorraus.



Es gibt diverse Mods, mit denen man die Namen von Gegenständen ändern kann (Aus "Iron Shortsword" wird "Eisernes Kurzschwert", aus "Guar Hide" wird "Guar Versteck" ... die Übersetzung ist teilweise mies). Meines Wissens nach gibt es keine Plugins, die sämtliche Gespräche (wie viele tausend Seiten mögen das sein?) übersetzen.
Lediglich das 2. Addon wurde zweisprachig in Deutschland veröffentlicht. Da auch ansonsten die beiden Versionen (deutsche Plugins funktionieren nicht mit der engl. Version und umgekehrt.) nicht kompatibel sind, wirst du wohl die deutsche Version kaufen müssen. Die Goty-Edition müsste schon recht güstig zu bekommen sein, schau mal bei amazon.de oder Ebay.

Gruß
Neawoulf

_Edit: Die Möglichkeit, die englische Version gegen die deutsche Version einzutauschen gibt es meines Wissens nach nicht mehr. Das ging ohnehin nur mit der Originalversion (keine Budget-Versionen und auch keine Collectors Edition)._


----------



## Bluemoonanno (18. Juli 2005)

Hallo,

am Besten kaufst Du Dir Morrowind in der deutschen Originalversion bei Ebay für total wenig Geld. Ich habs schon für 1 Euro, zzgl. Versandkosten bekommen mit Karte und Handbuch .   

LG bluemoonanno


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. Juli 2005)

Als ich würde *Morrowind - Game of the Year Edition - Ubi Soft eXclusive* empfehlen: http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/AS...8-1/ref=sr_8_xs_ap_i1_xgl/028-7701286-5242102

Da erhälst Du für 15€ das Hauptspiel *Morrowind* und die beiden Addons *Tribunal* und *Bloodmoon* zusammen.

Mfg Shadow_Man


----------



## Filzlaus (18. Juli 2005)

Shadow_Man am 18.07.2005 20:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Als ich würde *Morrowind - Game of the Year Edition - Ubi Soft eXclusive* empfehlen: http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/AS...8-1/ref=sr_8_xs_ap_i1_xgl/028-7701286-5242102
> 
> Da erhälst Du für 15€ das Hauptspiel *Morrowind* und die beiden Addons *Tribunal* und *Bloodmoon* zusammen.
> 
> Mfg Shadow_Man



Das ist auch mein Tipp, die Addons sind wirklich genial. Ob man Götter töten oder eine eigene Kolonie errichten will, die Spielwelt von Morrowind wird um viele tolle Features erweitert!


----------



## Dumbi (18. Juli 2005)

Filzlaus am 18.07.2005 20:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist auch mein Tipp, die Addons sind wirklich genial. Ob man Götter töten oder eine eigene Kolonie errichten will, die Spielwelt von Morrowind wird um viele tolle Features erweitert!


Auch wenn es nicht zum Thema gehört: Irgendwie konnte ich mich mit den AddOns nicht richtig anfreunden. Nach dem genialen Hauptspiel fand ich die Erweiterungen eher langweilig, weil es IMHO keine wirklichen Neuerungen gab.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (18. Juli 2005)

Shadow_Man am 18.07.2005 20:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Als ich würde *Morrowind - Game of the Year Edition - Ubi Soft eXclusive* empfehlen: http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/AS...8-1/ref=sr_8_xs_ap_i1_xgl/028-7701286-5242102
> 
> Da erhälst Du für 15€ das Hauptspiel *Morrowind* und die beiden Addons *Tribunal* und *Bloodmoon* zusammen.
> 
> Mfg Shadow_Man



Sicherlich keine schlechte Idee. Aber man kann für etwa 12 € + 3 € Porto auch noch im ZShop von Amazon die Morrowind GOTY-Edition bekommen. Die hat den Vorteil, daß sie nicht nur etwas edler aussieht, sondern auch alle Handbücher und die Karte dabei hat.


----------

